# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool تحديثات :  ChimeraTool HUAWEI module Update: v13.62.1726 24/Apr/2017

## mohamed73

*Huawei module|Big Huawei update, Enabling dual sim for lot of new models 24/04/2017*   *Dear ChimeraTool Users,* *  
ChimeraTool HUAWEI module
Update: v13.62.1726 24/Apr/2017*   *Single SIM phones convert to Dual SIM:* Honor 8 Youth Edition (*PRA-AL00*)P10 Lite (*PRA-LA1*)P10 Lite (*WAS-LX1*)P10 Lite (*WAS-LX2*)P10 Lite (*WAS-LX2J*)P10 Lite (*WAS-LX3*)P10 Lite (*WAS-LX1A*)P10 Lite (*WAS-L03T*)P10 Lite (*WAS-AL00*)Nova Lite (*PRA-LX2*)P8 Lite 2017 (*PRA-LX1*)P8 Lite 2017 (*PRA-LX3*)P8 Lite 2017 (*PRA-L01*)P8 Lite 2017 (*PRA-L02*)P8 Lite 2017 (*PRA-L03*)P8 Lite 2017 (*PRA-L11*)P8 Lite 2017 (*PRA-L21*)P8 Lite 2017 (*PRA-L22*)P8 Lite 2017 (*PRA-L23*)P8 Lite 2017 (*PRA-L31*)P8 Lite 2017 (*PRA-TL00*)P8 Lite 2017 (*PRA-TL10*)   *Each process warranty safe.* __________________________________________  *
You still don't have license for ChimeraTool?
Do you need Chimera Tool USB dongle?*     *Visit our store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  FoneFunShop UK:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmServer store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* GsmEasy store:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

